# 12/21/12



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Leaving work, therefore signing off for the evening. Hope to post tomorrow....hahaha

Come on, someone had to do it.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

HAHA.

I was talking to a friend...Here is some food for thought....Isn't it the 21st in some other country right now???


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL wetrain17. I was waiting for someone to start!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> HAHA.
> 
> I was talking to a friend...Here is some food for thought....Isn't it the 21st in some other country right now???


Sorry for the double post. We were talking about that at work yesterday so I looked it up.

According to the interwebz, it's happening at 11:11 UTC. For me here on the east coast of the US, that means 6:11 am tomorrow morning. I am debating whether to get up or just sleep through it all. LOL


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Jake and Dai said:


> Sorry for the double post. We were talking about that at work yesterday so I looked it up.
> 
> According to the interwebz, it's happening at 11:11 UTC. For me here on the east coast of the US, that means 6:11 am tomorrow morning. I am debating whether to get up or just sleep through it all. LOL


Well I guess I'll find out! I get up at 6:15 in the morning for school. I really don't care haha.

Just wondering, how did they get that number??


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Just wondering, how did they get that number??


You know? They didn't say. :lol:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Some friends are still alive in OZ

But as someone else told me the Mayans Calendar was based on the Eastern and Central Times zones so 12-21-12 is not for 7-8 hours according to where the Mayans lived in the World.


If someone thinks they will not be here tomorrow, send me all your Money, Gold, Jewels...............

:lol::lol::lol:
.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Jake and Dai said:


> You know? They didn't say. :lol:


Of course! :lol:

You know what people should do....

The power companies should shut down all the power in the world (some how) for like a couple minutes JUST to freak people out!!!!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> HAHA.
> 
> I was talking to a friend...Here is some food for thought....Isn't it the 21st in some other country right now???


Nope...remember, we are talking about Mayan time, which is equivalent to Central Standard Time if you look at a map...I'm going to have a good meal, put on my favorite DVD movie, and consumate my marriage again before midnight...


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

This was posted on my facebook


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Here is some food for thought....Isn't it the 21st in some other country right now???


i thought the same thing. i dont even believe in it  no one really knows what _supposed_ to happen

~lame


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ haha nice.....


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

That one is my favorite Mike! But this one cracked me up!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice! :lol:

I like this one, too:


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

where are you getting these? i want to read more!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Another fav...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

WTG-Faceman!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The Mayans set up a calendar that "refreshes" every 144,000 days. We are leaving the 13th and entering the 14th "rotation" (if you will) of the calendar. The calendar isn't ending, it's resetting.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

For all you REM fans out there (and last one...promise)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This one has been floating around my FaceBook lately....


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The calendar in that picture kind of reminds me of the Aztec Gold in Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*Ignore this post. My computer's an idiot.*


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Brighteyes said:


> *Ignore this post. My computer's an idiot.*


GIGO...:rofl:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'M ALIVE!!! :wink:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am telling the mod, _Faceman_.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

What??


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Well....so far so good.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, for some reason I can't see some of the photos posted, so sorry if this one was already posted.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My friends in Australia and England are still alive and well. 

Which is a bit of a bummer, it means I likely won't ride today, and I would, if the world was ending. My house still needs cleaning, and I still have to figure out how to pay the bills.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, that is a bad sign when it's warm enough to ride in PA, but to cold in the desert. Maybe I should start worrying.


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

Turn on history channel. Explains and has a countdown
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

HorseGuru said:


> Turn on history channel. Explains and has a countdown
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay, so for those of us that do not watch TV...how many hours do we have left on this rock?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I had heard it was supposed to end at 11:23 pm 12/21/2012 what time zone I don't know.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

The time its meant to happen (at least in Australia) is meant to be 10.12pm or something which is about two and a half hours away now...

It's based on the solstice (longest/shortest) day of the year and when the sun is in its most Western point or something. Which happens to be at that time (11.11 UTC).

I personally don't think that world is going to end. Just a new cycle. I think it would be like saying - "oh no, December 31st, the calendar ends!" but on a much larger scale.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Welp..Im still alive, so I think we're all good, lol. My death time was apparently estimated at 6.11hrs today and its past that..lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm dead. 

I'm magically typing this just for kicks and giggles.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Well according to the news tonight I died 20 minutes ago but someone a know said it isn't until 11pm tonight so another one and half hours to go so I don't know lol.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

apachewhitesox said:


> Well according to the news tonight I died 20 minutes ago but someone a know said it isn't until 11pm tonight so another one and half hours to go so I don't know lol.


You know...This sounds very familiar. LOL. 
What was it called when those people said that the world was going to end, something biblical. At first it was in May or something then June and then they kept changing the times... IDK lol.

All I know 11:11 is 6:15 a.m. for me. So I'm alive LOL.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I'm dead.
> 
> I'm magically typing this just for kicks and giggles.


Yup, this message is also a recording, I am no longer here :lol::lol:


.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad I didn't go on a shopping spree yesterday, looks like I have to pay January's bills after all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

December 21st is always my favorite day of the year, because every day, for the next 6 months, the length of daylight gets longer. I always celebrate with a special dinner and good wine.

Consequentially, June 21st is my least favorite day of the year.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Well I'm here and my first thought this morning was "D**n I have to go to work." Second thought was "Guess I have I have to pay off my Christmas debt after all."


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

dooms day prepers: rabbit style


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Glad I didn't go on a shopping spree yesterday, looks like I have to pay January's bills after all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ya know, come to think of it.....I didn't see any "end of the world" sales.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Missy May said:


> Ya know, come to think of it.....I didn't see any "end of the world" sales.


That should have been a dead giveaway! We should have known big retail would have taken advantage of it if it were true. :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

speaking about the show "doomsday preppers" what are they going to do after today?? there arent really any more 'big' dooms day dates. fail of a show


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

First Person: Artifacts Reveal Mayan Reset | Watch the video - Yahoo! News


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't think those prepppers were preparing for this day. At least not all of them. They were oreparing for the big what ifs. And I don't think it is a bad idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Just can't help myself...


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I know I'm late, but this was the first meme relating to today that I remember seeing, I still laugh when I see it:


----------

